

The best statistical graph ever made, Napleon's March, on an interactive map - paulsmith
http://vis.stanford.edu/protovis/ex/napoleon.html

======
paulsmith
Via @azaaza <http://twitter.com/azaaza/status/10193241486>

------
jacquesm
Who is this Napleon fellow?

~~~
paulsmith
A minor historical figure.

~~~
jacquesm
Not in my history book.

I think you really should correct that title...

